# Hair Slippage on self tanning



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello,

I attempted to tan my own coyote pelt. I bought a Hide tanning bottle from Cabela's (orange bottle). I've noticed some slippage on one of the ears. Any thoughts what it could be> Bacteria?

In the future what should i do after the harvest of an animal to ensure a good pelt?

Thanks.


----------



## trophy-1 (Apr 27, 2010)

first you should salt your hides for at least 24 hrs pickel 72 hrs neutraliser for 15 min wash out then tan in lutan -f 8 hrs


----------

